# NBA Regular Season Game 16: Memphis Grizzlies @ Houston Rockets



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

* @ *








*TIME:
America: (EST) 8:30pm Dec. 3rd 2005 Saturday 
China: (Beijing) 9:30am Dec. 4th 2005 Sunday * 

_*The projected start lineup:*_

*Grizzlies(11-5)*
_*L10:8-2; STREAK: won4*_




































*C: Lorenzen Wright PF: Pau Gasol SF:  Shane Battier SG: Eddie Jones PG: Damon Stoudamire * 

*Rockets(4-11)*
_*L10:2-8; STREAK: won1*_




































* C:Yao Ming PF: Juwan Howard SF: Tracy McGrady SG: Luther Head PG: David Wesley*

First time to start a game thread. Wish the Rockets best of luck tonight. (Sorry, ThaShark316, allow me this time, if the Rox lose, feel free to blame me:wink
With TMAC's coming back, I think we are on track. We'll take a win tonight. :banana: 

Grizzlies:95
Rockets:102


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Should be a W if we decide to put a man on Battier, or guard the pick and roll to some extent. Last game was an embarassment, but we do have a certain Tracy McGrady to help us out in this one.

Rockets 88
Grizzlies 80


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Its about time theres another game.. its felt like an entire off season since Ive last watched a game.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Rockets: McGrady feeling as good as new
The News

Rockets swingman Tracy McGrady was cautiously optimistic about how his back would respond in his latest return to the court. He's carrying far less stress after Tuesday's game and one subsequent practice. "I feel really good," McGrady told the Houston Chronicle. "I woke up Wednesday just wondering how I was going to feel, and everything was fine. I rolled right out of bed (with) no pain, nothing."


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, this is freakin great news... he should be feeling young again, let hope to see a crazy move by McGrady tonight!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

great thread, skykisser :greatjob:

Memphis always knows how to play Yao,hope Yao and JVG can make some changes.

For those rockets fans outside Houston, this game will be on cctv 5,u can get it via PPLIVE/PPSTREAM.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> great thread, skykisser :greatjob:
> 
> Memphis always knows how to play Yao,hope Yao and JVG can make some changes.
> 
> For those rockets fans outside Houston, this game will be on cctv 5,u can get it via PPLIVE/PPSTREAM.


Thanks! we got pics finaly.
5-10 It'll be a tough game...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

13-34?couldnt be worse,huh?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

down by 20 at the start of 2nd Q, cool. Lets keep giving them open 3s.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wow, down by 23

tmac cant hit a shot

and "8:38 HOU - M. Norris enters game for L. Head" WTF???


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac missed a dunk...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Seems we won't score more than 25 pts in 1st half?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WTF can Swift do,geez. :curse:


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

whats going on?
t-mac hasnt scored and its the 2nd quarter?

someone tell me what we wre doing wrong


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

how many lay ups have we missed?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, this is nightmarish


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

13 points? 13 POINTS? What the fudge?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, we actually made more than 25 pts in one half, awesome! :banana: :rbanana:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Where this Stromile Swift who would be an allstar?

You suck, bad.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

13pts each quarter. a college team may play better than that.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We really can't afford to have games like this with our pathetic record right now, if we still want to make playoffs. It seems like we can't even make the easiest lay-ups


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Nobody scored more than 5pts except Yao(12pts). FGP:30.8%,cool, which makes me believe we can do better in 2nd half.
but why buy such a huge bucket!


----------



## gong10 (Nov 24, 2005)

wut the **** , houston so sucks. TMac sucks, Head sucks, Swift just a fool pig. Dammit , only Yao~~~ who said Yao sucks, now truth is coming out.Houston , give up now!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Where this Stromile Swift who would be an allstar?
> 
> You suck, bad.


He's a figment of your imagination, but if you listen to certain banned Rockets fans, that bum on the bench was supposed to average Amare's playoff stats, if he got enough minutes...

Love ya, Ming_7_6. :wave:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Memphis looks bigger, stronger & faster

whenever Houston looses they look smaller, weaker & slower. Defensive rotations....SUCKS, defense rebounding...SUCKS, and the offense....contact me when someone finds it


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

LMAO,we even need ref.'s help to get score! Anderson passed the ball to ref.,and the ball bounced back to the field, otherwise it would be a turnover. what an assistant!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

LMAO, even the refs can't stand the rockets' crappy play any more, one of them helped get back a pass going out of bound with his chest.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Even Norris is pissed off by the ******* Swift. 5 TOs in like 10 minutes. ity:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It's surprising that the Toyota Center is still so loud right now.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Seems Memphis has recycled the wash-uped Stoudamire. 

Anyway,it's time to start dealing.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Disappointed...  
trade...trade...trade Wesley,Swift,JVG...whomever!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This team is just so dissapointing

After such a wonderful run last year. What in the hell happened? I mean watching this stuff makes me want give up any hope because this is just horrible horrible basketball


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I went to this game, it was horrendous. The ridiculous amount of easy 3pters that Memphis got was disgusting. We couldn't hit anything.

What was up with T-Mac taking like 2 shots until the end of the game? He kept passing, everyone in the arena was yelling SHOOT.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I was at the game as well. No team gives up more open three pointers than Houston, and only New Jersey allows more 3PA. This defense is always ****ing scrambling. 21 turnovers. Missed opportunities left and right. Yao was the only bright spot, but I'd much rather see a healthy McGrady at this point. Did the commentators mention why he took such a lackadaisical approach to the game? I thought his back was acting up again.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Where this Stromile Swift who would be an allstar?
> 
> You suck, bad.


those words are almost too kind, I was expecting something more harsh....

I'm still optimisitc, but something needs to be done. We're being picked apart every game.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks again for taking Stro off our hands. Now you see what we've had to deal with.

Love, 
The Memphis Grizzlies

P.S. 

That was an asskicking.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I was also at the game.. anybody know why tmac wasnt shooting?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Just a question for those who attended the game: Why pay so much for tickets when the the team hasn't sorted itself out and is playing like crap? I'd save my money for later.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Just a question for those who attended the game: Why pay so much for tickets when the the team hasn't sorted itself out and is playing like crap? I'd save my money for later.


Well they were supposed to be back after the Hawks game, but apparently not.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Just a question for those who attended the game: Why pay so much for tickets when the the team hasn't sorted itself out and is playing like crap? I'd save my money for later.


 McGrady didn't play in the game I went to, so we decided to get tickets for this one anticipating a relatively healthy TMac. It got ugly quick.


----------

